# Advice about job transition!



## humblecook (Oct 12, 2013)

First, some background information.

I've been cooking for 5 or 6 years, mostly in higher end kitchens (including a stage at a 3 star and just under a year at a restaurant called one of the countries best). After my last job, I decided to do something totally different and took a chef de partie position at a renowned asian restaurant in my city. The food there is good. Very simple, no artistic plating or anything like that. The menu, as it turns out, doesn't seem to change much at all (maybe the odd item, and specials that seem to rotate). I really like the Chef, but at this point he's only there a few days a week for service. The rest of the staff are very inexperienced (including the people running the show in his absence) and, to be honest, I just don't get along with them.
 

I've been at this restaurant for half a year, and I'm getting pretty burnt out.

The thing is, like I said I really like the Chef himself and would hate to let him down. Also, I feel like it's time in my career to move into a Jr. Sous or Sous position, and I feel like I'd have to stick around for a long period of time to move up so starting over somewhere new isn't exactly ideal. Starting from the bottom just sucks.

That being said, I have just been offered a position at a restaurant that is much more 'my style' and has higher standards in general - but this means starting over at the bottom AGAIN, and leaving before putting in my year. I'm running out of time to make my choice, and I am totally torn. What do I do!?


----------



## mediumrareplz (Jun 15, 2012)

Talk to your current chef and ask him what his best decision would be in your scenario. When I decided to cook for a career, some of the best advice I got was from my chef, whom I reached out too for help. See what your chef says and make sure to tell him your ready to take on responsibilities.

Jot down the positives and negatives of leaving your current job vs. starting a new one.

I left a place I was at for 4 months in saute, where I was not happy because of the chef/management. I left without putting a year in, went to a place where I'm now starting to have more of a chef de partie responsibilities and I'm getting payed more and I only have 3 years experience in fine dining.

Also, sometimes you have to backtrack to further your career in the future. It's all about risks.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

I would talk to the chef , and see what can be done. 

I worked Sautee for six months , after doing a few courses around the country. 

From buffet went ot a bar , the place was horrible , i hated it left in under a week. 

Then i ended up getting offered a job when i attended a food manipulation class , they had known about me through a culinary competition one of the restaurants i worked for had won. 

Basically , im a solid believer , life is a game of chess , you have to take turns. And well sometimes life has to make a move , before you can take advantage and make yours. 

Only 2 years of cooking experience and dont plan on stoping the learning just yet. 

Out of my 3 real jobs i have had , the longest i have stayed was a year and 4 months <_< , the rest of the time i usually move around studying cuisine over actually cooking it XD. 

I also like the idea of jotting down the pros and cons. Also dont worry so much about completing a year at this place , i rather work happy then work miserably , if im not happy it will show in my food , and work ethic.


----------



## r6zack (Jul 23, 2012)

MediumRarePlz said:


> Talk to your current chef and ask him what his best decision would be in your scenario. When I decided to cook for a career, some of the best advice I got was from my chef, whom I reached out too for help. See what your chef says and make sure to tell him your ready to take on responsibilities.
> 
> These few sentences will hands down be the best advice you will ever hear in your culinary career. Your Chef, no matter who that is at the time, will have almost always been in the situation you are in, and should always want the best for you.


----------



## cowboy (Oct 1, 2013)

I just lost my restaurant!!!

I had to go from being exec chef/owner to working for somebody again...its tough to back track!!!  Some times though back tracking is the way to find yourself!  I realized that my care for the food had slipped and by getting back in there my passion has grown 10 fold!!

I started as a contract chef for their banquet department 3 weeks ago and tonight they offered me executive sous chef!

I have said this so many times on these forums and I will say it again...The food is what is important without good food you got nothing!!!  Yes you have a lot more to look at as a chef (cost, labor, owners, etc) but if you cook from the heart it shows on the plate and you will be rewarded in due time!!


----------

